# Large stove with two pipes... Why??



## Btmilan (Sep 4, 2015)

I had a large wood stove in my basement when I bought my current house.  It has two pipes coming out of it.  One is sealed off and the other is used as the normal pipe.  What use does the secondary pipe have other than just to be sealed off? I try to google it and it just gives me results about double walled pipes.


----------



## pen (Sep 4, 2015)

Your stove is a classic, so I'm moving this over to that room where you might get a better response from folks who are more familiar with these beasts.

As for me, that's the first I've seen this.  Are both those pipes coming off the top plate?  What's the inside of the stove look like?  I'm wondering if this thing were modified and placed into a large fireplace at one point in it's life?  

pen


----------



## begreen (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks like it might be a homebrew out of a handy welder's workshop.


----------



## turn_n_burn (Sep 5, 2015)

I can't imagine 2 pipes with competing drafts would make the stove work very well. I'd say it was probably an aborted experiment by the above handy welder. They may have been trying to increase draft to make the fire burn hotter with more chimney area, but those pipes look big to begin with. The only other thing I could think of would be if they were trying to use 1 chimney as a downdraft air intake (if it had a damper to block upward flow until primary combustion was well established) in order to avoid air exchange from inside the house. That guess would be a long shot, though. Doesn't seem practical. Still a cool looking old stove, though! 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## fbelec (Sep 6, 2015)

dual exhaust


----------



## Fastdonzi (Sep 7, 2015)

I saw a video of a guy that  an older Buck 27000 in his basement, (they are 3 wall stoves) he added another flue pipe towards the front that only got air from the outer two, the same area the fan blows through. he hooked that pipe into his existing duct work. pretty cool idea, maybe this was an attempt at that??


----------

